# Sears 6HP lawn and garden shredder



## phosguy (Jul 19, 2022)

Looking for a craftsman, (Tecumseh) 6HP engine for my sears Lawn & Garden shredder. Older machine but I like it - worked well. I believe the engine is a V60.
Thanks


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 20, 2022)

Probably a motor from harbor freight would be you best bet . Lots of guys putting them on their splitters when needed.


----------



## phosguy (Aug 4, 2022)

farmer steve said:


> Probably a motor from harbor freight would be you best bet . Lots of guys putting them on their splitters when needed.


Farmer Steve, thanks for input. Vertical shaft


----------



## sean donato (Aug 4, 2022)

You can get either orientation from harbor freight, vertical or horizontal shaft.
Tecumseh parts/engines are getting hard to find/expensive when you do find them. I just scrapped out 2 Tecumseh engines because of it. One was on an old sears suburban garden tractor and the other (just threw the entire thing out) was a 10hp chipper/shredder. Don't know the name of who made/sold it. 

You can also look at push mower engines being your at 6hp if your on a super tight budget.


----------

